# Cleaning self-cleaning oven



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've had a silicon oven liner in for about year but the sides of the oven are a little spotted so I decided this cold morning would be a good time to use the self-clean feature. When I took up the oven liner, there is a large black area under it (around 12 x 14"). I don't use the oven a lot, so I didn't realise there would be a build up under the oven liner. I can scrape up parts, but the rest is stuck solid. I'm concerned about using the self-clean feature with this build up in the oven.

I don't think I can use standard oven cleaner as that is not supposed to be used on self-clean surfaces. I tried Totally Awesome cleaner full strength and a plastic scrubby but that took up very little. So what do I use to get the majority of this gunk up? It is not thick. The bit I've been able to scrape up is thinner than paper. But it is stuck fast.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Try soaking it in Coca Cola.
The Phosphoric acid should help dissolve the buildup.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a self cleaning oven also. Go ahead and run the self cleaning feature and what doesn't come up with it should be easy to remove with a paste of soda and water. The spot may look gray after the self cleaning but will come up easily with the soda.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Just don't buy a Kitchen Aid stove. The self cleaning feature just bakes stuff on harder. Luckily we have a good dealer that replaced the bottom panel for free. Now we have to put a cookie sheet under whatever we cook so it doesn't get the bottom dirty.


----------

